# "Old" hobby (watches) meets new hobby (led flashlights)



## ky70 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Folks,

You guys have got me "hooked" on flashlights. I stumbled onto this wonderful site because of my watch hobby. I'm a lover of dive style watches and I started out on this flashlight quest because I heard on a few watch forums how a cheap led flashlight could charge up the luminescence properties on the watch dial. Note: luminescence = a chemical that glows used on many watch dials, especially dive watches, that allow a watch to be read/legible in conditions with little or no lighting.

I'm sure they're quite a few dive watch fans on this forum too. So I started out with a very cheap 9 led flashlights (before I found you guys) and now I have a Quark mini 123, a ITP A3, and I'm searching for my next light (a sub $50 thrower between 3.5 - 5.5 inches).

On the many watch forums, there is usually a daily pictoral thread dedicated to what watch folks are wearing that day. I was taking a few pics of my watch today and decided to let the Quark mini 123 join in. Here go some pics:


----------



## cheetokhan (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh man, don't do this to me. 
People started posting pictures of their lights along side their favorite knives and that got me looking at (and buying) cool pocket knives. 
Don't get me started on watches. My wife will not be pleased


----------



## brianch (Feb 16, 2010)

I use a handheld UV torch to charge the lum on my dive watches. You should try it out. Works much faster then standard LED spectrum. Congrats on the new hobby. It's lots of learning and lots of fun.


----------



## ky70 (Feb 16, 2010)

brianch said:


> I use a handheld UV torch to charge the lum on my dive watches. You should try it out. Works much faster then standard LED spectrum. Congrats on the new hobby. It's lots of learning and lots of fun.



Thanks Bryan. I do have 1 uv torch and you're right, it does charge that lume up in a hurry.:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (Feb 16, 2010)

ky70 said:


>



Ok, which one of these batteries goes in the watch? :devil:


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to CPF!!!

Citizen, Casio and invicta are my favs... they're not terribly expensive. watch collecting is very addictive too!!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice watch ky70. I've also had a attraction to watches at least as long as flashlights (since about age 5). Here's something for you. Combine both. This Casio has two yellow LEDs.






Geoff


----------



## recDNA (Feb 16, 2010)

So what's the Patek Phillippe of LED flashlights? LOL


----------



## allen2oo3 (Feb 16, 2010)

i also was/am a watch guy. nothing extravagant. wish i hadn't sold some of them


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE Stowa!


----------



## allen2oo3 (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks. one of the ones that i let go but wish i hadn't. :sigh:


----------



## sqchram (Feb 16, 2010)

Heh, well theres a 'personal gadgetry' section here where people like to talk about watches - one thread that intrigued me was this watch company that used tritium for the face numbers (I think green for all the other numbers, and orange for the 12), I forget the brand but it looked awesome


----------



## recDNA (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, I had one of those "Navy Seals" watches too. Loved the tritium dial. Not exactly Navy Seals tough though. One of the hands fell off mine! It's just floppin around it there now. I was thinking of ripping it apart to take out the tritium tubes to glue onto my flashlights.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

sqchram said:


> Heh, well theres a 'personal gadgetry' section here where people like to talk about watches - one thread that intrigued me was this watch company that used tritium for the face numbers (I think green for all the other numbers, and orange for the 12), I forget the brand but it looked awesome



Ball watch Co.
http://www.ballwatch.com/


----------



## ky70 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for sharing your great watches...here go some of my dive watches:


----------



## recDNA (Feb 16, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Ball watch Co.
> http://www.ballwatch.com/


 

Wow. Expensive.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres a surprise for you gents.... this Timex is one of my favs. Love the cushion case style, and dial clarity. Amazing lume too for what it cost me.


----------



## sqchram (Feb 16, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Ball watch Co.
> http://www.ballwatch.com/




Heh, I finally found it on my own, then came back here to report - should have just checked this thread first 

I'm not comfortable wearing a watch, but those are just too cool looking.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not much into watches (don't have five wrists like some of you guys ), but I happened to have a pic of my watch after being blasted by 100 lumens.






It's a Seiko 5 Automatic, SNK613.


----------



## rezin23 (Feb 16, 2010)

allen2oo3 said:


> i also was/am a watch guy. nothing extravagant. wish i hadn't sold some of them



What watch is this?


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 17, 2010)

That looks like a Laco B Uhr (well, many companies made it, think of it as the German's version of the US field watch, but for pilots)

Every watch guy needs a UV light


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 17, 2010)

ky70,

Nice collection of Seiko/Orient divers! Who did the panny style strap for you?


----------



## e-ville (Feb 17, 2010)

i combined them all in one pic for the thread in the collecting section, my fiancee bought me the bulova last christmas. it sits nicely next to my other watches


----------



## amigafan2003 (Feb 17, 2010)

Had a quick look what was on my wrist and in my pockets - cheap *** stuff but here ya go anyway:-


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 17, 2010)

Today:


----------



## ky70 (Feb 17, 2010)

BigHonu said:


> ky70,
> 
> Nice collection of Seiko/Orient divers! Who did the panny style strap for you?


 
Thanks! The light brown and beige straps came from a watchmaker named Benarus (came with watches I bought from them) but I know of a few places that sell these style straps. Just send me a pm if you want more details.


----------



## BigHonu (Feb 17, 2010)

ky70 said:


> Thanks! The light brown and beige straps came from a watchmaker named Benarus (came with watches I bought from them) but I know of a few places that sell these style straps. Just send me a pm if you want more details.




Thanks for the offer, I actually have one for my Sumo, though for the life of me, I can't remember the gentleman's name. I was hoping you would have jogged my memory somehow.


----------



## luxlunatic (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## allen2oo3 (Feb 18, 2010)

rezin23 said:


> What watch is this?




*LACO Pilot Baumuster B Special Edition (50 made)

http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=141072
*


----------



## herbicide (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's my attempt at lume shots from a while ago -


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 22, 2010)

Thought I would add a couple of pics 

I love watches & titanium, so this is a great mix


----------



## guiri (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn Razorback, what the hell is that? An anti tank device? Holy crap that thing is thick. Cool though.

I'm with you guys on the watches. I like watches, lights, pens and lighters but the thing is, I never wear a watch and don't smoke 

Yeah, I know, it's no excuse, I could still be buying both but I don't have money so whenever I happen to come across any, I need to stick with buying stuff that I can justify getting


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guiri, it one of Oris' latest models.

The Diver Titan Small Seconds "C" 47mm. (The "C" is for the ceramic bezel)

It is a dive watch, however it suits any situation really.
Dressy, casual, suit, sport or just relaxing 

Has screw down crowns, and a helium release valve (hopefully I'm never actually that deep under water to need it  :laughing 

:twothumbs


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

Combination divers watch/hammer I would say. Love it! 

Man, I just love stout $hit! The stronger the better. It just makes my ticker go faster. I can't stand whimpy stuff


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 23, 2010)

It is great mate, and I am with you on the whimpy comment! 

I like solid stuff that will take a beating!

Here is the seller I got mine from, there are some beautiful Oris watches, Friends Of Oris are known as one of the worlds best Oris distributors. They are the 4sevens of the Oris world 

You can buy a Rolex and be afraid to use it, or buy an Oris and wear it everyday without fear :devil:


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

You know, I must be one of the few people that hate Rolex. I think it's possibly one of the ugliest watches I've ever seen.

IF I had one, I'd lock that damn thing up or sell it but I wouldn't wear it and no, I don't think it looks much like yours. I think yours is much better looking.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 23, 2010)

I won't go as far as saying that they are ugly. However I will say that I won't buy one. I feel that these days it is more about the name than the watch.

My favorite brands are Oris & Omega.

There are dearer and _better_ brands out there, but these two are my favorites, and I plan on buying a few more Oris' before I buy an Omega. 
One could say that I am an Oris fanboy   

By the way, thank you for the compliments on my watch. Since I found it, I am yet to find a watch that has smacked me so hard on first appearance!


----------



## spankone (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> By the way, thank you for the compliments on my watch. Since I found it, I am yet to find a watch that has smacked me so hard on first appearance!



You're welcome.

Mind you, I know people like the Rolexes for their looks but I'm not one of them and of course, no offense to anyone liking them either. I guess it's kinda like liking fat chicks. It's a matter of taste.

Yeah, I know there are more expensive and probably better watches. Again, I'm glad I have no money to buy any 'cause I'd go ape$hit. Some watches are so damn good looking I want to cry. I LOVE beautiful stuff and the reason I pretty much refuse to go to art galleries these days is that I have NO money but I WANT the stuff soooo bad 

Here are SOME examples of watches that make me wanna pee myself...
http://www.westime.com/specialpieces.shtml


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 23, 2010)

guiri said:


> Here are SOME examples of watches that make me wanna pee myself...
> http://www.westime.com/specialpieces.shtml


Here's my pick: http://www.westime.com/special_pieces/?id=10. To bad don't have the coin to purchase this magnificent watch coz i'm saving to get an ra clicky executive.


----------



## guiri (Mar 23, 2010)

Dunno bro, I'm thinking that RA might be a lot less than what these people sell, although I have no idea how much either one is.

I THINK this is the site I found some years ago but not sure. I saw spectacular watches on it that I don't see here but it could be that they are one off pieces and already sold.


----------



## RepProdigious (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, some great pics here combining all my hobbies (except cars, bikes, cigars and lighters).

I love knives, guns, watches and (my latest hobby) flashlights!!

Keep those nice pics coming!


----------



## leukos (Mar 23, 2010)

All I have to offer is a few Trasers, but I haven't felt the urge to buy anything else since I started wearing them.


----------



## csa (Mar 23, 2010)

Fun shots. I definitely like that Stowa from the first thread. Thinking about getting one like that myself.


----------



## guiri (Mar 24, 2010)

leukos: Cool pic


----------



## ejot (Mar 30, 2010)

In Europe I charge up the glowy thingies on my watch every night before bed with my tailstanding U2. Just a simple ti Seiko, balances perfectly on top of the U2 bezel. 

Beats buying a 220v clock, which I would have no use for back in the US.


----------



## guiri (Mar 30, 2010)

I read or heard a story about the old days when radiation was new and they had a company or companies with women painting the numbers and such and they were licking the brushes and dying from the radiation...


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is one of my watches along with a SPY


----------



## allen2oo3 (Mar 31, 2010)

:naughty: beautiful


----------

